# Hebdomas



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Does any one know who made the movements for hebdomas or did they make their own?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Hebdomas is a trade mark from the Manufacture d'Horlogerie Schild & Co. SA (La Chaux-de-Fonds, Switzerland).

Was used for 8-day pocket watches with a visible balance wheel.

Andreas


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for that Andreas does that mean its an AS movement or is Schild & Co a different movement manufacturer.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

I would say these movements are from Schild & Co. They specialized on the production of movements very very soon after the foundation of that company.

Andreas


----------

